# Scott lawn mower s1642h drive belt replacement



## markgrose (May 25, 2011)

Hi, i have a 10 year old Scott S1642H that recently broke its FIRST wheel drive belt. The broken belt is exactly the same length as the new one. Problem is I have a foot or so of extra belt. Owners manual only tells you about changing the mower drive belt. Could something have fallen off along with the belt? Mower carriage is off so I can see and access everything pretty easily. Thanks for any help, Mark


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum markgrose.
I don't know the machine your talking about but it seems to me it is a routing issue. someone on the forum will undoubtedly set you straight, please post a picture of it as a picture tells a thousand words, someone might recognise a similar issue they might have had.
Cheers
:aussie:


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

farmertim said:


> Welcome to the forum markgrose.
> I don't know the machine your talking about but it seems to me it is a routing issue. someone on the forum will undoubtedly set you straight, please post a picture of it as a picture tells a thousand words, someone might recognise a similar issue they might have had.
> Cheers
> :aussie:


Welcome! I agree with Tim. If you look at the pullies, some will be v pullies and some will be flat pullies. The flat pullies have the back side of the belt running against them and the v pullies will cradle the v belt. Look at your routing, the blades will all be turning the same way.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Some of the Scotts tractors were made by Noma,some by Murray,but most were sold through John Deere dealers.You may be able to get a belt - routing printout through the local dealer.If not,check "www.Deere.com".Welcome to the forum!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ive had that problem before with a couple tractors - its frustrating to say the least. The deck belt on my '84 dynamark is like that - it has to go a certain way or itll be like miles too long .


----------



## quickstart (Sep 8, 2012)

I have a scotts 1642h and my problem is the blades wont engage at high rpm's only at low rpm's but then when I raise the rpm's it wants to die. Any suggestions? thx Ken


----------

